# Kukays Malinois info wanted.



## Jeff Wright

Friend in Holland has a Kukays Aiko Son that he is breeding and offered me a pup.
Obviously nice mals and was wondering if anyone here has any out of that 
kennel/bloodline etc.


----------



## Jay Quinn

i have two Kukay's Aras sons, and a grandson... 

my eldest dog is 6 1/2 - hard as nails and civil as fsck! a little reactive but i think most of his issues are a result of poor training by his previous owner... his litter brother was the national service dog champion (military/LE) in 2009... 

the middle dog - 2 1/2 - is a little softer, not quite as civil, still startles at things occasionally but does have pretty damn good recovery... would be a much better sporting/detector dog, but schutzhund is my only choice outside of ANKC crap in this damn backwards country... so he's taking a break from being a patrol dog while he matures a little more... 

the pup is 14wks old and not bothered by anything - starting pistol 6ft away, didn't even flinch... diesel loco going past us 3ft away, sat there doing head tilts at it... runs up to strangers to bite at their pants (i'm trying to stop this and get him a little more focussed on me)... his grip is not as good as it could be but he will bite ANYTHING...

if you have any further questions feel free to ask, i'll try to answer as best i can...


----------



## Jeff Wright

Jay-
Your Mals from Schwarchund/Danny?


----------



## Jay Quinn

the two older ones are, yes, U litter and Z litter... the pup's parents are both from the same litters but bred by someone else... 

i thought perhaps Aras and Aiko may be siblings, unless Kukay's has gone through multiple alphabets? have to admit i don't pay too much attention to the breeding side of things a lot of the time...


----------



## Tracey Hughes

I believe Kukay’s litters were named by the Year of Birth, Example 2001 was an "A year", rather then having an A litter, then a B litter etc..like many of the GSD breeders do.


----------



## Jay Quinn

fair enough Tracey, thanks for that... i've tried to find info on them a few times and usually end up drawing a blank


----------



## Chris Corini

kukays lines are great lines..their main foundation dog was kukays quatro (Elgos Son) amazing dog and prob over 1000 offsprings..Kukays Rena being one them was a great producer


----------



## jim stevens

I didn't know much about them, but the Kukay's Quatro dog is on the bottom side of my dog's pedigree. His son Frieda's Home Iwan is the one that leads back to Quatro. Anyone know anything about him?


----------



## jim stevens

She also has a Kukay's Raissa bitch on the same side, a daughter of Elgos, be interested if anyone is familiar with them.


----------



## Zakia Days

I too would be interested if anyone found anything regarding their kennel, location, contact info. I have a female w/ Kukay's dogs on the bottom (dam) side. She seems similar to what Mr. Quinn described. She is social, but is will become civil if "things don't look right." She is (at the right times, thus far) suspicious if the situation warrants it. That may be my fault (dogs usually mirror the handler in some fashion). Civil, somewhat reactive (not over the top; even less now that she is mature), doesn't startle easily, but if she is startled (rare) will definitely bite first and ask questions later. If anyone has kennel info, please post.


----------



## Zakia Days

Zakia Days said:


> I too would be interested if anyone found anything regarding their kennel, location, contact info. I have a female w/ Kukay's dogs on the bottom (dam) side. She seems similar to what Mr. Quinn described. She is social, but is will become civil if "things don't look right." She is (at the right times, thus far) suspicious if the situation warrants it. That may be my fault (dogs usually mirror the handler in some fashion). Civil, somewhat reactive (not over the top; even less now that she is mature), doesn't startle easily, but if she is startled (rare) will definitely bite first and ask questions later. If anyone has kennel info, please post.





Try the link below. I believe this is their website. Good luck.
http://www.kukay-mechelaars.nl/home1.htm


----------

